# Probate & Lawyers



## Emerald18 (Feb 27, 2020)

Advice needed...if anyone can help...:fingerscrossed:

My Mother passed away last summer in the UK. She owned a property in Cyprus, and had signed a Will making her lawyer in Cyprus executor. I am the sole beneficiary of the estate. The lawyer will not respond to my requests: to send me a copy of the Will. I have contacted several other lawyers in Cyprus, who all seem unable/unwilling to obtain a copy of the Will for me, as my Mother's lawyer simply ignores them.

The situation is much more complex than this but the first issue is; how do I obtain a copy of the Will? Where can I get reliable/honest assistance from? 
The situation seems hopeless...

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The will should have been lodged at the law courts so perhaps if you contact the local courts they will be able to help you. You will need to send a copy of her death certificate and something to prove your ID.


----------



## Emerald18 (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you for replying, Veronica.

Apparently the Will is not lodged with the law courts...the lawyer has it.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd go over there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Emerald18 said:


> Thank you for replying, Veronica.
> 
> Apparently the Will is not lodged with the law courts...the lawyer has it.


That is a worry. Any decent lawyer would have lodged it with the law courts.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Veronica said:


> That is a worry. Any decent lawyer would have lodged it with the law courts.


Agreed - what's the process in Cyprus to complain about a solicitor? 

Jim


----------



## Emerald18 (Feb 27, 2020)

Would it be the Attorney General? Not sure if this will do any good...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would think that the place to complain would be the Cyprus Bar Association.

http://www.cyprusbarassociation.org/index.php/en/


----------



## Emerald18 (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you for this...I will look into it.
It now appears that the lawyer did not obtain the title deeds even though the property was built around 20 years ago and is fully paid for!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Does the lawyer have the initials L M ?


----------



## Emerald18 (Feb 27, 2020)

Sorry for the huge delay in replying!


No the lawyer has different initials to LM.

Do you have experience with this? Ie. no title deeds?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Do you know if the contract to purchase the property was deposited at the Land Registry office?

Do you have a copy of the contract?

What part of Cyprus is the property located?

If the lawyer is stonewalling it may be possible to get another lawyer to twist his/her arm.

If you want to send me a private message with the name of the lawyer, etc. I might be able to point you in the right direction.

Regards,


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

The other problem you may have is combating exorbitant fees from the Cypriot lawyers who will use the Cyprus Bar scale of fees. Anecdotally, these could amount to 25% of the estate; though I understand that only some elements could be subjected to 25% fees, the overall fees could still be eye-watering. Your mother might have agreed a more reasonable Lump Sum fee written into the Will which may be a reason why the lawyer doesn't want to disclose - its a pity he knows you don't appear to have a copy? If you have a Power of Attorney, you might have an option to nominate another lawyer at a fixed fee - check with the Cyprus Bar. Its unusual that your mother didn't leave a copy of the Will in her effects?


----------



## Emerald18 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi Ben,
Thank you for your comments.
It now appears that the lawyer may not have been entirely honest... I have another lawyer looking into it, but it is worrying how much all this is going to cost...


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Emerald18 said:


> It now appears that the lawyer may not have been entirely honest..


Unfortunately, this is common amongst the legal profession in Cyprus.


----------

